# South Carolina dispensary/ Dixie On the bottom



## fcatoem9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is This a rare bottle? Ive never seen one with dixie for the makers mark.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

Fred,

 You do not have to make a new post everytime you have a thought. Just reply to the existing post. That way the posts do not get separated & dispersed.

 That's gotta be a late Dispensary.

 "DIXIE.................Dixie Glass Company, Tallapoosa, GA (1898-c.1906) "


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  fcatoem9
> 
> Is This a rare bottle? Ive never seen one with dixie for the makers mark.


 Rare no, desirable yes, as many Dispensary bottles are...


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 26, 2012)

all dispensary bottles are collectible. that being said, this is the most common version.


----------



## fcatoem9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Even with the Dixie makers mark?  Ive seen the C.G.CO,  and all the other makers but i have never seen a Dixie in person.


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  fcatoem9
> 
> Even with the Dixie makers mark?  Ive seen the C.G.CO,  and all the other makers but i have never seen a Dixie in person.


 That's why you should post all pic's of a bottle in the same post, it makes it hard to follow and comment when you make different posts regarding the same bottle like Surf said above...


 Bottom of the bottle...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 26, 2012)

The DIXIE half pint monogram is fairly common.
 The DIXIE quart is pretty tough to find.
 I think I'm having deja vu...


----------

